# Weight gain



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

How much weight on average have your nigerian dwarf babies gained their first week?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Mine were gaining at least a few tenths of a pound per day.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

onder: My doelings that were born last week only gained a quarter of a pound each.... I'm surprised as I go out there pretty frequently and she's usually feeding them. I guess I should supplement them. How much extra milk should they get and how often?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they are happy and healthy and bouncing around, I wouldn't worry about it. You could always give them B Complex shots. Do you give BoSe shots? I always give one the day after they are born. I noticed that they just generally do better when they have a BoSe shot.

You can certainly try a bottle but don't force it on them if mom has milk.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

I'm going to at least try to supplement them. Her udder never did get very big so I'm thinking she just doesn't have much to feed them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have a scale that weighs in tenths of pounds? You can buy a fish scale and that should have weights that goes in tenths of pounds. Then you can just put the babies in a bag (one at a time  ) and weigh them on a daily basis to see what is going on.

I was worried about one of my doelings so I was weighing her on a daily basis. She was at least gaining a couple tenths of a pound per day.


----------

